# Greycliff Rolling and Aging Room --> Drool!!!



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Saw these on my trip awhile ago...thought everyone might enjoy! The one he gave me fresh out of the aging room....NIIIIIICEEEE!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

I just got my hands on my first graycliff. I'll spark it this weekend!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a few unreleased Shaggyfoots (not the regular production) handed to me at the place. If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool pics. thanks


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh my god thats a cream dream.... I would love to just go plucking around.. 

Quick Question: Whats the windex for next to the torcedors?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Im sorry but i would be taken some peoples family members hostage and maken demands


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the pics. I have yet to smoke my first graycliff. I wasx also wondering about the windex bottle jonjon.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

SVB said:


> I have a few unreleased Shaggyfoots (not the regular production) handed to me at the place. If anyone is interested, let me know.


Have had I think "1" I received in a PIF and really don't remember what it was like--Always wondered about this line?????:baffled:


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Mmm, I love the taste of Windex in my cigars.

Seriously though, it looks like it's just water, which they need to, I believe, wet the leaves so they can be rolled.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great shots, bet
that was great place to visit.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice pics!! If you're in the mood to share a shaggy, I'd be interested in trying one


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Incredible pics. I need to take a trip!


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

stig said:


> Mmm, I love the taste of Windex in my cigars.
> 
> Seriously though, it looks like it's just water, which they need to, I believe, wet the leaves so they can be rolled.


 my thoughts exactly


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking at those pictures kind of made me flash to an "Ocean's Eleven" kind of heist...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Now that's a sight to behold. Thanks for posting these


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great pics
thats cool to have been so close to where the actions at
i wouldnt mind being locked in there after hours


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice pics! A local shop had a Graycliff event and they brought in Avelino Lara to do some rolling. I got some really cool custom blends that day including a Double Espresso Shagfoot Piramides that is still aging in my humi. I also got some other custom blends and a shagfoot piramides espresso, crystal, and purple. Graycliffs are great smokes indeed, just very pricey.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think i'm going to have to do my honeymoon at the graycliff hotel.... that's all there is to it. 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Amazing pics - thanx. That had to be an incredible trip!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool pics


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Great pics! Someday I'll get there. Its on my list of "must go" vacation spots.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures I am sure you had a great time on that trip


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yummy looking,but the windex bottle needs to go


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

these pics are just fantastic!!! I just love those wheels of cigars....best image in the world...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

terrasco said:


> Looking at those pictures kind of made me flash to an "Ocean's Eleven" kind of heist...
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I'm with Shelby on this one!; )

Man, I can only imagine the wonderful aroma... :dribble:

CD


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Honey, want to go to the GrayCliff for our anniversary? It could be a thing of beauty.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Oh my god thats a cream dream.... I would love to just go plucking around..
> 
> Quick Question: Whats the windex for next to the torcedors?


To all who wondered, the Windex bottle is merely a spray bottle for water, which us rollers use for moistening tobacco before rolling! (I think someone already thought and posted this)!


----------

